# API Freshwater Master Kit



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what store sells this kit the cheapest? The lowest I found is 36.99$ and I'm hoping to find one much cheaper. Anyone know anywhere? (Or someone who wants to get rid of a new/gently used one? :3)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L Aquatics has it listed on their website for $28.95


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Perfect! Thanks so much!


----------

